# 72 GTO door re-upholstery question



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I am restoring a 72 GTO and when I bought it the doors had no upholstery. The fellow I bought it from had two new door panels but the door panels are missing the rounded rail at the top. It appears the panels have extra vinyl that will wrap over and tuck into the missing top rounded rail. To be clear - I am talking about the piece that provides the top interior side of the door panel that the door lock pin protrudes through. 

My question is where can I get those rails? I have scoured all the restoration sites and can't find these. Anyone have any advice on:

1) What these parts are called?
2) Where I can buy them?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

a pictures worth a thousand words.....not familiar with the 72' doors. Maybe someone has a donor car that still has them.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You'll probably need to get a pair of junk/used stock 68-72 door panels for that top piece and your repro panels will attach to that. To my knowledge you can't buy a complete repro door panel.


----------



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks - thats pretty much what I thougtht. I can't seem to find them anywhere so I'm guessing a trip to the junk yard is in order.


----------



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

*Here is a picture of the door*

Here is a picture of the door. The piece that is missing is the top section that would hold the window tight from the inside. It must be metal or molded plastic.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

It sounds like the parts you are missing are the Steel Upper Rail and Inner Glass Channel Weather Strip. My recommendation would be to buy new preassembled door panels (about $285 for a pair). You will be happier with the final product and saved yourself a bunch of time. Matt


----------

